# What is "compactable gravel" ?



## kwerk (Apr 19, 2010)

I dug some 3' deck footing holes and I'm going to put 4" of "compactable gravel" in the bottom before I pour the concrete.

I bought this stuff but it doesn't seem to tamp down, it just moves around when I tamp it with a 4x4 post:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Is this wrong stuff to be using?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You want an angular stone, such as a bluestone. Round stones act as ball bearings.
Ron


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Gravel is a generic name that varies in properties depending on the location.

Ideally, if you want a compactible gravel should generally be angular and contain some clean fines (not too much clay or silt) that allow everything to interlock and and not collect large amounts of water.

It makes no difference whether it comes from "bluestone", granite, crushed river rock/boulders or limestone.

Dick


----------

